# Epiphone Casino w/hsc - $300 - Gatineau



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

9 minutes old. Act quick









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I mean, between the stop tail and humbuckers, something has happened to this guitar but for 300 bucks, c’mon.

Unless the stop tail was added and has somehow messed up the hollowbody due to tension?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Stop tail & HB’s…. When is it no longer a “Casino”??


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

SWLABR said:


> Stop tail & HB’s…. When is it no longer a “Casino”??


Oh, I know it’s not really a Casino anymore but considering the case, it’s probably a nice guitar for the money.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Weird. I'd be all over it if it was stock. I actually prefer humbuckers but a stop tail on a hollow body? Recipe for troubles I would think.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Gone.


----------

